# Adorable one-eyed rescue Malt avail. for adoption in Chicago burbs



## CorkieYorkie

Isn't she just the cutest?? :wub: If my bf weren't at National Guard this weekend (and if I wasn't working!) I would go down with Ozzie and meet this little angel... :innocent: 

If anyone is looking for a new best friend, she is available for rescue at Dog Patch in Naperville for a $300 adoption fee. She will not last long!! They are a pet store that stopped selling puppies and started "selling" rescue pups and cats only :chili:


----------



## maggieh

Courtney, she is adorable! I may have to run by there tomorrow . . .


----------



## yukki

OMG! She is adorable!!!!!!!! I would take her if I could. Hopefully she will find a forever loving home VERY soon!


----------



## bailey02

maggieh said:


> Courtney, she is adorable! I may have to run by there tomorrow . . .


Maggie if you go and see her pls take more pics she is to cute!!!


----------



## CorkieYorkie

If I get a chance to go visit her, I will take pics! I am working a few half days this week... maybe I can convince the bf to get up early and go with me...:wub:


----------



## JulietsMommy

Oh my goodness!!! She is addorable!! If I lived closer I'd go get her right now!! Checking with family I have there!! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Zoe's Mom88

She is adorable!!! OMG....wish I were closer. I know she will find a forever home very, very soon. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Maglily

She's so cute!


----------



## StevieB

Hooray for Dog Patch! :aktion033: If either of you do go in there, please tell them the SM community are giving them a big huge thumbs up for making the decision to only offer rescue pups!! Sorry, I guess I'm speaking for everyone, but I'm pretty sure that would be the consensus. :smilie_daumenpos: That is one cute little girl! :wub:


----------



## Snowbody

What a cute little girl. :wub::wub: I hope she gets a home soon.



StevieB said:


> Hooray for Dog Patch! :aktion033: If either of you do go in there, please tell them the SM community are giving them a big huge thumbs up for making the decision to only offer rescue pups!! Sorry, I guess I'm speaking for everyone, but I'm pretty sure that would be the consensus. :smilie_daumenpos: That is one cute little girl! :wub:


I think we all agree. :aktion033:

OMG - I just saw Jake on their website: http://www.dogpatchpets.com/dogscats.html It sounds like he's been bounced back and forth a lot. I do hope they're vetting people well. Worries me to see this. He's so cute and they say he's very good with other animals. Praying he gets the right parents...am worried about him.


----------



## CorkieYorkie

Jake is in foster care... I have also thought about him, but I remember his bio saying no kids... He has definitely had a rough life before he was rescued


----------



## =supermanskivvies=

Awww I saw her on their Facebook page! Her name is Lisa....as in Lisa "Left Eye" Lopez. Way too cute!

Jake totally tugs on my heartstrings. He was in really bad shape when they got him...I think he had a pretty bad tumor on his behind. The vet removed it and he's healthy now, but it sounds like he's pretty traumatized by the way he was treated before. Poor little guy.


----------



## maggieh

Snowbody said:


> What a cute little girl. :wub::wub: I hope she gets a home soon.
> 
> 
> I think we all agree. :aktion033:
> 
> OMG - I just saw Jake on their website: Dog Patch It sounds like he's been bounced back and forth a lot. I do hope they're vetting people well. Worries me to see this. He's so cute and they say he's very good with other animals. Praying he gets the right parents...am worried about him.


Us "locals" are indeed very proud of Dog Patch! Shortly after they made the switch I stopped in and thanked them.


----------



## sassy's mommy

Oh my goodness.....she is so cute! I hope she finds a great, loving furever home soon.


----------



## CorkieYorkie

We used to take our yorkie tiger there to get groomed years ago!  I want to adopt her but my new lease says 1 dog only... :-/ so I'm thinking of holding off on adopting/fostering pups til we buy a house...


----------



## CorkieYorkie

Just got back from meeting little Lisa, what a cuddle bug!! She literally just wants to be held in your arms like a baby.. :wub: she was shaking the whole time tho, poor thing. She was recently spayed and is probably very scared in the store environment (with other rescue pups, cats, customers, etc.). She is so sweet and has the cutest little underbite! The good news is that Ozzie and her just ignored each other! yay!!! :chili:but not sure if the landlord will let us have another dog... we are renewing our lease for another year, probably, and he just put 1 dog in the new lease (tho last year we had none and he was ok with us getting one) so I'm going to email him right now to see if we can add another little 6 lb bundle of joy... <3

Here's Lisa with my bf:


----------



## fran

That would be so great if you could adopt her. Here's hoping your landlord with allow you to have 2 small dogs. She looks so precious.


----------



## dragonsdawn

Show your landlord a pic of that little angel and i am sure he will give in right away and tell you, you can get that poor little girl.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88

Courtney, I am praying you will be able to take her home. She looks so sweet. :tender:


----------



## CorkieYorkie

HE SAID YES!!!!!!!!! :chili:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88

CONGRATULATIONS!! I am so happy for you Courtney. That is great. She is one lucky little girl.  arty:


----------



## Furbabies mom

:chili::chili::chili: Courtney that is wonderful news!!!! Can't wait to meet her!!!!


----------



## dragonsdawn

That is wonderful news that sweet babys couldnt go to a better home:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## CorkieYorkie

now to further convince the bf that we need to bring this little sweetie home ASAP! Also to hope that no one snatchers her up before tomorrow morning!! (we're both stuck at work til after Dog Patch closes today) Kinda wishing I would have just taken her right then this morning....!!! 

And though I'm glad Ozzie and Lisa completely ignored each other (better than fighting!), I wonder how Lisa will adjust to our home and another dog since so little is known about her, and also I am worried about how Ozzie will react to another dog in his space... thus far he has barked at the bf's sister's gentle lab when they visit and barked at the bf's parents cat...


----------



## fran

I sure hope you get her. I too was worried when I brought Skylar home. Roux is very jealous, but he and Sklyar get along. Roux just ignores him. When Ellie came along Sklyar and her became best of buds. They love each other so much. They romp and play all the time. It just takes time for everyone to adjust. Keep us updated.


----------



## Snowbody

Courtney - I'm so excited. I really hope this works out. Give your landlord a kiss from us. :smootch: Is that your BF who she's perched on? Looks like :tender:
Do they allow any test runs...like taking her home for a week and seeing how they get along? I think some rescues do that. I know that often parents are worried about bringing home another fluff but things usually work out and since there was no confrontation when they met, hoping it's a good sign. If you get her maybe you can bring Ozzie with to get her, maybe take them to a park to play a little and then bring her into your home. 
I really hope this works out. I think this little girl could be in for some spoiling by her SM Aunties. :chili:


----------



## LuvMyBoys

This is so exciting Courtney, I really hope it all works out. I showed the pictures to my DH and he said she can be a pirate...the Dread Pirate 'Lisa' (for my Princess Bride fan friends!).


----------



## CorkieYorkie

They definitely are very laid back as far as 'trial runs' go, which could be a good thing and a bad thing for these pups... the employee we spoke with (very well could have been the owner) said we can always bring her back if it doesn't work out, and that they are mainly concerned with getting dogs out of the store... they are definitely more laid back than the rescue we went through with Ozzie. We had to fill out an application, have a home visit, and pay about $250-300 more!! But that's okay, because the bottom line is that we are rescuing a dog in need and bringing it into our home... :wub:

When/if (!!) we go to get her, I think we might bring her back to our condo association (lots of trees, fields, lakes, etc.) and then bring Ozzie out and take them for a walk together and see how they like each other, but I am pretty certain they will ignore each other again until we actually bring them into the condo... and for that part, my plan is to put them in separate rooms for the first couple days so Lisa can get used to our home without Ozzie getting territorial and jealous.


----------



## CorkieYorkie

Haha, I love Princess Bride!!! I love the name Lisa "Left Eye" because I am a child of the 90s and grew up on TLC!! Also for Lisa Simpson  But I would think it might be strange because I have a friend named Lisa LOL!


----------



## CorkieYorkie

Oh, and yes, that is my bf :wub: he is a big ol' softie when it comes to animals, and he wanted to bring her home as well.. <3


----------



## kaeco510

I hope you are able to get her!!! She already looks at home with your bf  good luck and I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## LJSquishy

What great news! I'm sure she will still be there tomorrow morning...I only say this because she has one eye and a lot of people (even wanting to adopt a rescue) might be put off by that. It is unfortunate, but true. I think she is so adorable!!! I would have snatched her up in a minute if I saw her.

I love her already! You can see how sweet she is...I hope she and Ozzie get along well when you bring her home! Congrats!


----------



## maggieh

Courtney - we are clapping our paws together over here for you! Once she gets comfortable, we will have to meet you in between our two neighborhoods so I can meet this little sweetie. I'll leave my girls home so they don't totally freak her out - they get a little excited when they get to play with other dogs!


----------



## zooeysmom

Oh, I hope you will get to bring her home tomorrow, Courtney! She looks absolutely precious :wub: I can see why you and your bf are smitten!


----------



## Summergirl73

Yeahhhhhh Courtney!!!! Please send our thanks to your fabulous landlord! Lifting up a prayer of gratitude for you all. Can't wait to watch your baby thrive under your love and care. Hoping it all works out. BTW, when we first brought Lucky into our home, Katie hated him. She bullied him some kind of awful. They ended up being the best friends you could ever imagine. Katie protected her "little" brother like you cannot imagine lol! Hugs and tears of joy for yall!


----------



## CorkieYorkie

We went back this morning to see Lisa, but did not have time to pay/fill out paperwork b/c I had to work 1-5 (where I am now lol). 

But now I am more concerned/torn because although Lisa was WAY happier and more energetic today, Ozzie was NOT feeling it.. he would run away from her, or growl at her  I know this is normal, but I am just super concerned about Ozzie's well being.. I don't want him to be stressed or sad if we bring home another dog.

There is the option to take her home and just return her in a week if it doesn't work out, but I would HATE to have to take her back  But my bf said, we will never know until we try... and I know you have all said your dogs did not get along at first, and then they either learned to tolerate each other or became bff but I guess I am just concerned about Ozzie.. I don't want him to feel left out or sad or on edge all the time in his own home... sigh!!! Any words of wisdom/advice woudl be greatly appreciated... my bf works 2nd shift, so I am going to go back to Dog Patch at 6 when I get off work...


----------



## Snowbody

CorkieYorkie said:


> We went back this morning to see Lisa, but did not have time to pay/fill out paperwork b/c I had to work 1-5 (where I am now lol).
> 
> But now I am more concerned/torn because although Lisa was WAY happier and more energetic today, Ozzie was NOT feeling it.. he would run away from her, or growl at her  I know this is normal, but I am just super concerned about Ozzie's well being.. I don't want him to be stressed or sad if we bring home another dog.
> 
> There is the option to take her home and just return her in a week if it doesn't work out, but I would HATE to have to take her back  But my bf said, we will never know until we try... and I know you have all said your dogs did not get along at first, and then they either learned to tolerate each other or became bff but I guess I am just concerned about Ozzie.. I don't want him to feel left out or sad or on edge all the time in his own home... sigh!!! Any words of wisdom/advice woudl be greatly appreciated... my bf works 2nd shift, so I am going to go back to Dog Patch at 6 when I get off work...


I think a trial run would be great. It would give them a little time to literally sniff each other out. Fine to separate them at first but then a little time together here and there and see how it goes. Lots of rewards for Ozzie being a good host too. I don't think she'll get adopted too easily because of only having one eye so my feeling is, if there's a chance it will work for all of you it's worth a try. Otherwise it's not meant to be.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88

I think a lot of dogs go through this initially. It sometimes is an adjustment period in the beginning. I do believe that in a short time they will love eachother and bond. It would be nice for Ozzie to have another fluff home with him while your at work. Like you said you can always bring her back if in fact it doesn't work out. Good luck and please keep us posted.


----------



## fran

I too was concerned that my Roux would not tolerate another dog. Well 2 dogs later, we are adjusted and are a happy family. Roux still doesn't like Ellie or Skylar touching him, when they do he growls and just moves. They all sit on my lap while we watch tv. It's funny they all have their certain spot. I feel in time Ozzie and Lisa will adjust. I just make sure they both get equal amount of attention. But you are the one that has to make that decision whether to adopt her or not. Best of luck.


----------



## ladodd

Courtney, good luck with the new baby. She does look so sweet. My Lily has never been nice to the new additions at first. After a couple of weeks she realizes that they're staying she either loves them (}Luci{ and Jack) or she's indifferent (Addie). As long as Ozzie knows you still love him, I'm guessing he will be okay.


----------



## CorkieYorkie

the reason I am SO torn is because I would HATE to have to take poor Lisa back if it doesn't work out with Ozzie... I would just feel horrible returning her to the store... if it were a foster home, I wouldn't feel nearly as bad. 

I'm just afraid that Ozzie might in fact be an "only dog" dog, and won't get along with any other pups, but I guess the only way to know for sure is to just try it out I suppose... I just don't know what to do if/when we become bonded to Lisa, but Ozzie hates having her around...


----------



## zooeysmom

Just like with human children, it can take dogs a while to adjust to having a sibling. My advice is to do what YOU want, and Ozzie will adapt. Remember that the pup doesn't know you're "trying her out." It's the only way to know if it will work. Best wishes


----------



## LJSquishy

I really think you should do a trial run. It takes time for dogs to adjust to change whether it be a new fluff sibling, a new human baby, or a different house. I would introduce them out on a walk in a park or something, first from a large distance away and praise and treat as you get closer and closer until they are able to "meet". Then you can bring them home together and allow them to interact under your supervision. Make sure you give Ozzie his own special time alone with you like he is used to. Don't make a big deal out of the new dog or else Ozzie might get more anxious or nervous about it...I would just act as if Lisa has always been there.

A trial run is worth it -- maybe it won't work out and you have to send her back, but maybe it works out beautifully and you all fall in love with this little girl.


----------



## Snowbody

LJSquishy said:


> I really think you should do a trial run. It takes time for dogs to adjust to change whether it be a new fluff sibling, a new human baby, or a different house. I would introduce them out on a walk in a park or something, first from a large distance away and praise and treat as you get closer and closer until they are able to "meet". Then you can bring them home together and allow them to interact under your supervision. Make sure you give Ozzie his own special time alone with you like he is used to. Don't make a big deal out of the new dog or else Ozzie might get more anxious or nervous about it...I would just act as if Lisa has always been there.
> 
> A trial run is worth it -- maybe it won't work out and you have to send her back, but maybe it works out beautifully and you all fall in love with this little girl.


:goodpost:


----------



## maggieh

Courtney - I just saw Dog Patch's FB page and they just posted that Lisa is going home. Did you get her???????


Sent from Maggie's iPhone


----------



## Snowbody

maggieh said:


> Courtney - I just saw Dog Patch's FB page and they just posted that Lisa is going home. Did you get her???????
> 
> 
> Sent from Maggie's iPhone


:new_shocked::new_shocked: I hope so, Maggie. I was looking forward to her becoming one of our spoiled Maltese. Have to sit and wait now to find out. rayer:


----------



## Summergirl73

Checking for an update. Courtney did you get her?


----------



## =supermanskivvies=

maggieh said:


> Courtney - I just saw Dog Patch's FB page and they just posted that Lisa is going home. Did you get her???????
> 
> 
> Sent from Maggie's iPhone


I just saw that too and rushed here for an update!


----------



## CorkieYorkie

OMG my heart SUNK when I came home from work to let Ozzie out and checked their website and FB page... so I called them and they said that they were referring to us!!! :chili: 

I just brought her home and put her in the spare bedroom and she is too scared to come out of her travel crate! Since the bf is at work and can't help me introduce them (plus it's dark, cold and rainy out!) I am going to keep her in the spare bedroom for a day or so... 

I am SO nervous about how Ozzie will react...  he is already suspicious, I can tell.. he's sniffing around a lot....! He knows something is up!! I will post pictures of lil Lisa here in a bit! :w00t:


----------



## CorkieYorkie

sorry it's so dark! Didn't want to startle her with flash, she is very nervous, hasn't come out of there yet!


----------



## LJSquishy

Aww, poor little thing! I'm so glad you brought her home and I bet in no time she will come out of her shell.


----------



## Furbabies mom

Sweet baby, once she gets used to you and your home, she'll be a happy little thing. It will be OK!


----------



## CorkieYorkie

Thanks!!! I am going to need you guys for support and advice in how to introduce these two...!!! esp with Ozzie's fear of other pups and jealousy...


----------



## .13124

CorkieYorkie said:


> View attachment 104549
> sorry it's so dark! Didn't want to startle her with flash, she is very nervous, hasn't come out of there yet!


Aww poor fluff , I'm happy she's in good hands now  I'm sure she will warm up to you and feel better in her new home:wub:. She is precious. Keep us updated on how things advance


----------



## maggieh

Courtney - I am so excited for you!!! Take it slow with Ozzie and be sure to give both babies lots of lovies!


----------



## Snowbody

You know that as soon as your heart sunk that she was the girl for you. :HistericalSmiley::wub::wub: Just realize that she's in a totally new place with people she has no idea about and a curmudgeonly (LOL) other white furry thing. She'll need a little time to figure out it's all good and her place in it. Now she's going for security in her crate which is fine. There are lots of members here who have brought home rescues as well as siblings for their not to thrilled single child and they'll give you lots of advice. She looks so precious. I think once your BF is home it will be easier too. Do you both have weekends off or not?


----------



## kaeco510

Congrats!! I am so happy you got her!  Ozzie will come around!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## zooeysmom

She is soooo cute, I just want to squeeze her :wub:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88

So happy you brought her home. The first night will be tense for everyone but I think things will work out perfectly. She looks so sweet. :tender:


----------



## CorkieYorkie

Yes, he works 2nd shift at a food plant, and they just went to even later hours, so he works from approx. 2-4pm - 12-1am :-/ thank goodness for lots of OT!! I, on the other hand, work two part-time jobs at two different libraries and probably work about 33-35 hours a week.

Poor little girl is still in the crate! I keep going in to check on her... she isn't shaking anymore at least! And she took some of the toys I left for her into her crate! :wub: I think she is just tired and worn out from being in the loud pet store! It really was more like a shelter environment with lots of different rescue pups barking. I wanted to take them all home with me... <3


----------



## LuvMyBoys

I am so happy that you brought home the Dread Pirate Lisa!!! I so hope this all works out. I am sure with your love and patience both pups will adjust just fine. It may take some time, but I have to believe that it will all work out. Come on Ozzie, Lisa NEEDS you! She'll be your adoring little sissy that plays any time you want. 

I try to imagine my two without each other and I don't think they could exist. Makes me want to get a third...you know, a spare!

Puppy hugs and nose licks to all of you, please keep us updated as much as time allows and more pictures please!


----------



## CorkieYorkie

Don't worry, I will be updating you all with little Lisa's progress! I will need your help in helping Ozzie get along with her... Today we put up a gate in the doorway of the 2nd bedroom after "introducing" them outside; Ozzie just ran away from her and wouldn't go near her  then later Ozzie growled at her through the gate  Tomorrow, I'm going to put her in the kitchen and gate it off... then we will see how Ozzie does... I think it will take him a lot of time, he is just so afraid of other dogs. I emailed his foster mom in IN to ask her some questions about her time spent with him, which was for four months; I was told he got along with one of her Maltese. 

Anyways, back to Lisa, she seems less terrified than when I brought her home last night! :chili:She is definitely a little cuddle bug, she just snuggles into you under your chin, and loves to be held or just cuddle up next to you. My bf stayed in the 2nd bedroom on the futon and said she came up to him early this morning and he picked her up and she slept on his tummy :wub: She is very trusting of humans, which is a great sign. She also seems to be interested in Ozzie. The only bad thing is that she has NO concept on walking on a leash.... she is going to need a LOT of work on this, she just sits there and shakes when we take her outside! I'm going to have to do some research... the good news is that Ozzie is a great walker, so hopefully she will follow suit! :thumbsup:

Here's Lisa curled up (we think she is Maltese/Chihuahua, but the vet said Bichon?):










Ozzie jumping at the gate, all worked up:


----------



## LJSquishy

She is really beautiful. To me, she looks like a purebred Maltese from the photo you posted today but what do I know! 

I think you are doing everything right on slowly introducing them. If Lisa is terrified of going on walks, I probably wouldn't take her out right now other than to potty (if she is outdoor trained) unless she is interested in going out.

Does Ozzie growl at her every time he sees her, or only periodically? It sounds like he will get used to her but it may be a slow process. I wonder if the gates actually help or if it makes both of them feel uneasy and trapped because they can't explore one another? I'm not sure of the answer, it was just a thought.

I'm sure it's really hard on you and your boyfriend keeping them separated right now and dividing your time in half, but hang in there! I am hopeful it will all work out fine!


----------



## yukki

God love that precious little soul. Thank you for taking her into your home and providing her with the love and affection she so deserves. You and your boyfriend are doing a wonderful thing and will be blessed because of it.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88

Thanks for posting pics today. Loved seeing both of them. It was nice to see Lisa all curled up and content. :tender: Lisa looks all Maltese to me and an adorable one. I think in time Ozzie and Lisa will be best buddies. It's so nice going along this journey with you. Everything will work out. :aktion033:


----------



## kaeco510

Sadie hated walking when I first got her and would sit in the road and shake. I got her a mesh harness (looks more like a jacket) and now she's much better at walking! She also had no experience with leashes/collars/etc when I got her but she's slowly gotten used to it! Good luck with your new baby 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Summergirl73

I am SO happy for you and Lisa! She sounds like a precious little soul with lots of love to give. I'm also wondering if the gate is helpful or creating more tension. I hope other folks will add their thoughts on the subject. Establishing dominance is just part of the game with having more than one dog. As I mentioned before, our Katie did that to Lucky also and they ended up being best friends. Keep us posted


----------



## Maisie and Me

Congratulations on your new, adorable, precious baby girl :chili::wub:


----------



## CorkieYorkie

The saga continues... in a new thread! 

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-...ng-new-dog-aka-lisa-left-eye.html#post2072919


----------



## CorkieYorkie

Snowbody said:


> What a cute little girl. :wub::wub: I hope she gets a home soon.
> 
> 
> I think we all agree. :aktion033:
> 
> OMG - I just saw Jake on their website: Dog Patch It sounds like he's been bounced back and forth a lot. I do hope they're vetting people well. Worries me to see this. He's so cute and they say he's very good with other animals. Praying he gets the right parents...am worried about him.


GREAT NEWS about Jake!!! :chili:

From Dog Patch's FB page:

So the best birthday present I received this weekend was the news from our foster that Jake has found a new home. This little guy has been in foster for 3 months with a wonderful woman. She was going to stick with Jake until he found a permanent home. A friend of hers has fallen in love with him. Jake will be moving into his new home shortly. 

Thank you Debbie for all of the time and effort that you put into Jake. It has paid off in a new home that he can live out the rest of his life. There are no words to do justice for what you've done for him.

Greg


----------



## Snowbody

CorkieYorkie said:


> GREAT NEWS about Jake!!! :chili:
> 
> From Dog Patch's FB page:
> 
> So the best birthday present I received this weekend was the news from our foster that Jake has found a new home. This little guy has been in foster for 3 months with a wonderful woman. She was going to stick with Jake until he found a permanent home. A friend of hers has fallen in love with him. Jake will be moving into his new home shortly.
> 
> Thank you Debbie for all of the time and effort that you put into Jake. It has paid off in a new home that he can live out the rest of his life. There are no words to do justice for what you've done for him.
> 
> Greg


What terrific news. :chili::chili: Finally I hope that he lives happily ever after


----------



## CorkieYorkie

Wow. Re-reading this thread is just too bittersweet... I think we all knew how special she was going to be...


----------



## Matilda's mommy

You know Courtney I read through all this, without a doubt she was meant to be you and Sean's, God had a plan for little Lisa, she needed you both, you gave her a home with lots of love, she knew she was loved by both of you. You are a special person, you have lots of love and little Lisa was blessed to have both of you, and you were blessed to have precious little Lisa. We will never know why God needed her now, but he gave all of us on SM time to be apart of her life:wub:. I am starting to tear up now, I know I will never forget your Lisa "Left Eye". Hugs to you sweet Courtney


----------



## michellerobison

CorkieYorkie said:


> HE SAID YES!!!!!!!!! :chili:


Just realized this is an old thread, fro the original Lisa Left Eye...I thought maybe another one eyed cutie was sent into your life.. or am I wrong?


----------



## CorkieYorkie

michellerobison said:


> Just realized this is an old thread, fro the original Lisa Left Eye...I thought maybe another one eyed cutie was sent into your life.. or am I wrong?


This is the thread from when we adopted Lisa.


----------



## Alexa

Matilda's mommy said:


> You know Courtney I read through all this, without a doubt she was meant to be you and Sean's, God had a plan for little Lisa, she needed you both, you gave her a home with lots of love, she knew she was loved by both of you. You are a special person, you have lots of love and little Lisa was blessed to have both of you, and you were blessed to have precious little Lisa. We will never know why God needed her now, but he gave all of us on SM time to be apart of her life:wub:. I am starting to tear up now, I know I will never forget your Lisa "Left Eye". Hugs to you sweet Courtney


Wonderful said! 

It's so very sad and touching.
Courtney, have been thinking of you and your husband all day. 

Sending hugs! 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

